# V55.0 vs. V44.0



## marajean (May 18, 2012)

Can someone please explain to me the difference between V55.0 Attn to Tracheostomy vs. V44.0 Tracheostomy Status?  It's driving me crazy!  Thanks  Mara


----------



## mitchellde (May 18, 2012)

V44.0 indicates the patient has a trach, V55.0 indicates you are doing something to the trach such as cleaning or adjusting.


----------



## k.oleson@ymail.com (May 20, 2012)

*V44 vs V55*

Good question and this is how "I" interpret it...
V44 would apply to the creation of a new tracheostomy
V55 would apply in any case where attention is given to the "artificial opening" which would include:                                                 a)  the adjustment or repositioning of the catheter, 
b)  closure of the "artificial opening",
c)  the passage of sounds or bougies from the trach,
d)  reforming or reshaping of the stoma,
e)  removal or replacement of the catheter,
f)   toilet or cleansing(in the case of a colostomy "artificial opening")


----------



## marajean (May 20, 2012)

Thank you ladies.  That was helpful!


----------

